# Paddling with da devil



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The PoddyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s spent a few weeks poking their noses about Tassie, soaking up some new waters as well as returning to some favourites. Overall the fishing was a bit slower than some previous spring runs (especially numbers in the fresh), but amazing scenery more than made up for that. Fishy battles included: a trip best brown of 64cm, a redfin that was a dirty street fighter and ducked under snags to have me back paddling three times to drag him out, some good sized squid including one caught on a HB swallowing coutta, and being unable to interest 3-5kg albacore and stripey tuna as they got stuck into some surface action about me. Stand out paddling moments included having Lake Pedder dress up to the nines with a windless day. No fish, not even a touch that journey but Jimmy must have been cracking his corn cause I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t careÃ¢â‚¬Â¦that lake can be harsh but it can be a real hoot to get about. Another highpoint was a paddle down the Henty, picking up a small brown on the way but discovering a whalebone graveyard at the mouth. Haunting and sad, but also providing enough curiosity factor to knock over a dozen cats. A great little escape, those Taswegians have it made!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Poddy,

as usual you have taken some ripper photos. Looking forward to listening to some of your yarns next time we are out.

BTW I have learnt the art of catching Squid on a HB. :wink:

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great photos Poddy. Love the one of the bait being smashed


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Great shots Rob. 
Good to hear you had a great time and are back safe n' sound - look forward to catching up soon.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Hoit, thanks for ya words. Hip Hip Hooray for the squid on HB's...they saved my bacon on a few paddles!! Catch ya soon, and don't believe all my stories :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Peril and Philip, taa muchly but that place is point a camera just about anywhere on a sunny day. Great trip and glowing, catch ya soon


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

awesome scenery and the photos, they are just brilliant. Love the pic with the baitfish

Looks like you didn't do too bad at all.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome back Poddy,

I bet you had exhausted all your fishing options on those albacore before pulling the camera on them. Outstanding photos. Tell me again what camera you have - we need a couple new cameras for work and I may be able to persuade them to get similar to what you have.

Outstanding photos as usual. Who from AKFF did you catch up with down there?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Those are some beautiful photos, Poddy. With scenery like that who needs to catch fish?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee Poddy , they are remarkable piccies , so good i have had to save them , looks like a fantastic trip , and what a horsey looking redfin, actually looks like a streetfighter


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Poddy as in your previous Tassie sojourn you got some fantastic pics mate, and locations like that make fish results not as critical


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

wow those pics are fantastic!!!! well done!!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWamoE1gAAAtXgAASQAcgABAAPuefICAAUKAAAMmQRMTSZPJGmTNTQQQmxvgTePeTVHRiJViiDp8pCepYBp7oHueLKFecncZEwy0dn+EwnDagQDSpYv+LuSKcKEhU1AmsAA==


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Beautiful photos mate......enough to make a Tassie native like me somewhat homesick!

Nice brown too mate 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Very inspiring Poddy, very inspiring indeed


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

ditto,ditto,ditto, to all of the above  
love your work Poddy


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 29, 2006)

Great report and photos, thank you very much.

Cheers

LK


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow! Great photos ... and great reflexes. Check out the drop of water under the redfins fin.

RH


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks all  Kevin, unfortunately this trip we were blowing with the wind a bit too much and didn't hook up with anyone. Next time I'll be a bit more organised about a travel plan  The camera is a Kodak DX 7590 (not waterproof but with a 10x optical zoom, 5 meg), it's a few years old and I'm not sure what model has superseded it. Dallas, where in Tas were ya from? :?: Occy, mate we didn't make it to Bruny this time...pretty much went from Dover, Pedder and Gordon, Lake Binney, Strahan, Lakes Mackintosh and Plimsoll near Tullah, Rocky Cape near Wynyard, Central highlands and then to St Helens before heading home full of cheese and local produce. :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

just fantastic Poddy ... awe-inspiring photos, beautiful coloring on the squid and back drops were fair dinkum unreal. 
have missed ya posts on here of late dude, but can see you have had a smashing trip. 

c u on the water sometime...


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Great camerawork, absolutely ripper photographs Poddy.
Awesome scenery and some nice fish.
Looks like the weather gods were kind!!!

Ian


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Great pics there mate... I'm leaving for Tassie with the kayaks on Friday night. Seven days to fill including 3 nights at Strahan. Any must do's in the kayak ?? Have you managed to paddle up the gordon river at all?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, sweet photos Poddy, I'm also a big fan of the pic of the baitfish being smashed, it really captures the moment  

Cracking brown too :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Poddy I've just updated my desktop once again :wink:

Let me know when your next free on a weekend mate 

Milt,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

poddy - they are crap photos and horrible tiny tiny fish. :shock: :shock: :shock:

oh, who am I kidding....awesome pics as usual. well done. looked like a great trip - tassie can really turn it on for natural beauty can't she?


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Bugger that holiday I had at Montego Bay sipping drinks handed to me by sundrenched bikini goddesses who waited with baited breath on each of my words as if I was some type of god. If anyone mentions that I shall vomit on the spot (quote from Alas Smith and Jones).

It's the Apple Isle for me brothers!

Those pics are ridiculously appealing!

Matt


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nothing to see here; move along.









Fantastic!

Z


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again paddling hookers :wink: Ian the weather gods were both kind and unkind...they can be tempramental big cheeses at times down there :!: Gar, I haven't manage the Gordon as yet, but have looked at the Pieman on other trips. The Henty River on the Zeehan road about 10 mins drive outta Strahan had the whale bones at the mouth. I launched at the bridge, and it's a nice paddle upstream aswell if Maquarie Harbour is too windy. On the drive to Hobart places like Brady's Lake is connected via canals to a couple of other waters and may lack the scenics of St Clair etc but has some beaut fish in reasonably small waters that are great for the yaks. Milt, Sat is good for me this weekend. Davey G, mate if ya reckon Tassie holds some natural beauty have a look at the fella holding the brown :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> if ya reckon Tassie holds some natural beauty have a look at the fella holding the brown :wink:


LOL! :lol: I think I just vomited in my mouth a little bit


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hahahahhaha PMSL :lol:

Milt,


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 27, 2009)

Great Trip Poddy and awesome photos.

I was in Tassie at around Easter time this year, great place with NO one around.
More water ways than you can poke a stick at. And on my very first morning i got to see a brilliant bust up of salmon that went for half an hour or more.
Bringing back the memories you ol Grass Skiing fiend


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> Great Trip Poddy and awesome photos.
> 
> I was in Tassie at around Easter time this year, great place with NO one around.
> More water ways than you can poke a stick at. And on my very first morning i got to see a brilliant bust up of salmon that went for half an hour or more.
> Bringing back the memories you ol Grass Skiing fiend


Welcome SD :lol:


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Some fantastic photos there, looks like an amazing place to be!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

awesome piccies mate, LOVE the one of the whale graveyard... very haunting and sad


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

who brought out the time machine? 
awesome photos mate looks like an insane trip, i'm deffinately doing a trip down there once i finish school next year.

cheers


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm glad this thread has been resurrected - it's worth it just to have a look at that baitfish pic again, what a cracker


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics Poddy, especially the cirque de solei of bait fish 8)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

haha i just read some earlier posts and i already commented on the pics doh! i didn't even look at the date! :lol:


----------



## grumpy (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome scenery Tassie is a top spot, love the photo's top report 
Cheers Grumpy


----------

